# Wooden handles for rocket



## Stevied62 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hi guys

check out out my thread for wooden handles "jimbojohn55 " makes them and he has done a smart job.


----------



## JackBlackmore (Nov 1, 2015)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?33734-Didn-t-think-they-would-turn-out-so-good! They look amazing!


----------

